# Not the Prettiest



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well not the prettiest load I ever hauled home but a first.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0404.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0404.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

According to the serial number I believe it's a 1951 (ser # starts with 55). The engine turned over last spring when I found it, I did get it to turn when I got it home. The SP12 combine has the DE engine in it and can be used in any of the D series tractors. I hope to use this engine in one of my tractors.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0405.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0405.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Was hoping the tires would hold air long enough to load. Back one was bad enough it wouldn't take air. Front blew just as we quit pulling it out of the weeds.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0406.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0406.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0407.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0407.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Tires on other side did hold air. I did put another tire on the back so I could steer it better to unload. Had about 3/4 of the way on one side of the trailer. Was a little nervois loading it. Seemed like the ground was a long ways down.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0408.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0408.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I have to go get another SP12 but it doesn't have any tires on it. The machine its self appears to be in much better shape.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0409.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0409.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I have another tire and whel I hope will fit so if I take these tires maybe I can get the other one home.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/?action=view&current=IMG_0410.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Combine/IMG_0410.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The other one has a reel on it versis pickup on this one. Anyone looking for parts I may have some later on down the road. Previous owner thought this one had been sitting for some time (like in early 70;s). Enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Cool combine Caseman

I remember my Dad having a similar combine when I was a kid though I don't remember the model. He had all kinds of problems with the engine so he got rid of it and found a Massey Ferguson that was PTO driven. He pulled it with his 1938 F 20 for many years. I always loved watching him start it up for the first time each season and watch the mice jump out. The barn cats learned it was a smart time to hang around in spite of the noise.

What are you planning for this? Add to the collection or put it back into service?

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Plans are to remove the engine and see if I can get it running to see if I could use it in a tractor. Now if I can get the other one and if it's in as good condition I may see if it may be worth get running.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you can get it running are you going to use it on your farm? I'd love to see a video of this old girl running some beans.

Andy


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *If you can get it running are you going to use it on your farm? I'd love to see a video of this old girl running some beans.
> 
> Andy *



I would also like to see video of this machine harvesting. That is a good find Caseman. How many bushell does the hopper hold .


----------

